# Applying from Visa4UK - booking appointments



## preeti02 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello  I have a quick question my husband is now in the process of filling his spouse visa application form online from India. When you book an appointment is that appointment for Biometrics or Submitting documents or both ?? 

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Both. In India, you go to your appointment, give biometrics and submit paperwork.


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

IF you fill in online application,how is it signed or does this not matter as you print it off also and submit documents(applying in Pakistan)


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

zoray said:


> IF you fill in online application,how is it signed or does this not matter as you print it off also and submit documents(applying in Pakistan)


The online signature is digital but when you print out the application form, you will have to manually sign it.


----------



## preeti02 (Dec 24, 2013)

Another question please, I
Have printed my bank statements online they have lloyds logo my details account details on the top do i still have to get a letter from bank to authorise them?


----------



## Thandi92 (Feb 5, 2014)

preeti02 said:


> Another question please, I
> Have printed my bank statements online they have lloyds logo my details account details on the top do i still have to get a letter from bank to authorise them?




From experience if you have printed off statements yourself they wont accept them im sure of it. I had ones i tried to use from which i printed off myself too however i was told they needed to be official letter headed ones that they usually send to your house or if you couldn't provide those for whatever reason then your bank would have to stamp printed ones, which my lloyds branch said they were not allowed to do! so i had to wait for them to be sent to my home address officially


----------



## preeti02 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you Thandi92 I'll try getting them stamped first, if not will have to wait then for the originals


----------

